# Meat temps.



## maws

I recently had to buy a new meat thermometer, but could only find one with temperatures and not indications of which temps for which meats. Does anybody have a list which I can keep handy. Eg: beef, welldone, medium, rare, same for lamb, temps for cooked pork and chicken? I would really appreciate help.
Maws


----------



## ironchef

Here you go. The "actual" temp is about 5 degrees higher than what I have listed, but what I have is about the temp that you want to take it off the grill, saute pan, etc. since when you let the meat rest, it will continue to cook off the residual heat.

BEEF:

Very Rare - 125 F
Rare - 130 F
Medium Rare - 140 F
Medium - 150 F
Well Done - 165 F
Very Well Done - Why bother??

PORK:

155 F - With pork, the risk of e. coli isn't as great these days, and with really good cuts like pork tenderloin, it is okay to eat it while it's still a little pink inside. as long as you practice proper handling and storage techniques, it's ok.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Additionally;
  Poultry 
 Dark Meat   180 degrees
 White meat 160 degrees


----------



## maws

*Super girls*

Thanx for both super replies to my question. You are both stars. Greetings from sunny South Africa.


----------



## oldcoot

Oh,oh!  The recommendation of a somewhat lower than traditional temperature for pork is applicable in  locations where close inspection of meat is commonplace, as in the U.S.  Trichinosis, long the scourge from undercooked  pork, is almost unknown in the U.S.   In other locations, the situation may dictate a higher final temperature as a wise  precausiton.


----------



## ironchef

maw, oldcoot is correct. i was unaware of the fact that you were from south africa. the two countries with the most stringent food safety and sanitation regulations are the united states, and japan. if you are unsure of how your pork has been handled, cook to at least 160 degrees before taking it off the fire.


----------



## kitchenelf

maws.......so good to see you after such a long time away!!!  Please don't be a stranger - so glad you came back for a visit.  See you soon, I hope!


----------



## maws

*Good to e back*

 Thanx KitchenElf, It's truly good to be back. And thanx for all the advice regarding pork - I'll keep that in mind. Lately more and more South Africans have turned to pork, since the quality has amazingly improved and it has become meat for all seasons. See you all soon.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Maws;
   Do y'all say "y'all" in South Africa? Just curious.


----------



## maws

*Hi to y'all*

 Hi BubbaGourmet, Well, yes, more or less, but we make two syllables of it, more like the English do. But with American TV being shown all day, many American expressions have taken over from the English we used to speak.
We spent 4 years in DC - loved it - and I had quite a struggle at first making myself understood. I said curtains for drapes, purse for wallet, handbag for purse, serviette for napkin, etc. etc. Now I often use the Americanisms and confuse people here!
Lovely talking to you. Stay well.

Maws


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Maws;
   We have the same problem here. One piece of furniture can be called an armoire, a wardrobe or a chiffarobe. And that's within the same STATE!
Half my frends ate dinner and supper, the other half lunch and dinner. As the French say;
 La plus la change la plus la meme chose!


----------



## maws

Yes, and viva le (la?) difference! In the end we all get by and learn from eah other. The USA gave me so many opportunities to broaden my vision and dreams, I wouldn't have minded if all there spoke Chinese! Love your site.

Maws


----------



## oldcoot

Whoops!  That piqued my curiosity:  "broadened my vision and dreams"

Maws, would you be so kind as to expand upon that a bit - whether cooking related or not?

the Old Coot


----------



## maws

Old Coot - Yes, in many ways. You must keep in mind that I come from a country with a population of some 45 million people. There are only three or four major cities, but the largest boasts a population of a mere 2.5 million. A large % of people live in rural and underdeveloped areas.

(However, the country is amazingly beautiful and we are working towards a healthy and happy future.)

Just being part of the development in your country, the organisation, the happy (mostly) mix of people was impressive. As was the variety of scenery - I lost my heart to the Southwest - and activities.

Visiting New York and its hustle and bustle as well as the museums and art galleries was something I shall never forget. We also spent seven years in London, but never came across the openness and warmth of America.

I was impressed by the Americans' dedication to their country and can't imagine people in any other country working so hard, often willing to handel two jobs at a time.

I came back filled with memories, but also with ideals of achieving more than before, of being committed to others and to my country.

There is much, much more, but perhaps this is not the right place to discuss it. Let me end by saying: God bless America and I thank it for the opportunities I had there.

On this serious note, Cheers.

Maws


----------

